# Rennrad Trikot zum Mountainbiken?



## tyson81 (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich bin seit Tagen auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Trikot. Ich suche eines mit Werbeaufdrucken wie bei den Pro Mannschaften aus dem Rennradbereich. Leider finde ich aus dem MTB Bereich nichts, es gibt hier nur die normalen Trikots von Shimano, Craft etc..Es gibt von der Sky Manschaft ein Trikot das farblich perfekt zu meinem Bike passen würde aber eben aus dem Rennradsport kommt. Was denkt ihr ist ein Rennrad Trikot auf einem MTB (Race Hardtail) OK oder ein Nogo?


----------



## Laura_s Papa (19. Juni 2015)

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/rennrad-trikot-zum-mountainbiken-t-22614-1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (19. Juni 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr ist ein Rennrad Trikot auf einem MTB (Race Hardtail) OK oder ein Nogo?



Kommt darauf an. Wirst du gerne mit armdicken Aesten verpruegelt oder eher nicht?


----------



## MrMapei (19. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Wirst du gerne mit armdicken Aesten verpruegelt oder eher nicht?


Kommt drauf an, ob die Stylepolitisten der flatternden Zunft dem Carbonfeilenracer bergab das wieder abnehmen, was sie  bergauf an Zeit verloren haben


----------



## pfeifferheiko (19. Juni 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr ist ein Rennrad Trikot auf einem MTB (Race Hardtail) OK oder ein Nogo?



ob du jetzt weite oder hautenge trikots magst oder irgendwelche anderen sportshirts ist sowas von latte!!!!!

jeder trägt schlussendlich was ihm gefällt.

das einzige nogo ist so ne frage zu stellen.


----------



## AlpinSki (19. Juni 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin seit Tagen auf der Suche nach einem richtigen Trikot. Ich suche eines mit Werbeaufdrucken wie bei den Pro Mannschaften aus dem Rennradbereich. Leider finde ich aus dem MTB Bereich nichts, es gibt hier nur die normalen Trikots von Shimano, Craft etc..Es gibt von der Sky Manschaft ein Trikot das farblich perfekt zu meinem Bike passen würde aber eben aus dem Rennradsport kommt. Was denkt ihr ist ein Rennrad Trikot auf einem MTB (Race Hardtail) OK oder ein Nogo?



Wer mit einem Rennrad Trikot aufm MTB fährt der trägt im Fit-Studio vermutlich auch ein Fußball-WM Trikot. Und zieht in die Disse dann ein MTB-Trikot an. lol :-D

Was willste überhaupt mit nem Pro-Trikot????? Sowas muss man sich verdienen Alda sonst isses voll peinlich.


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## MucPaul (20. Juni 2015)

AlpinSki schrieb:


> Was willste überhaupt mit nem Pro-Trikot????? Sowas muss man sich verdienen Alda sonst isses voll peinlich.



Seh ich auch so. Ein Pro Shirt würde ich nur anziehen, wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde... als radelnde Werbefigur.
Ansonsten schau mal bei den Homepages der Radhersteller, die im Webshop immer die Team Replica Shirts haben. Im Laden findest Du die natürlich nicht, wo Du eher Bekleidungsmarken (CRAFT, Rapha, Gonso...) findest.


----------



## MucPaul (20. Juni 2015)

AlpinSki schrieb:


> Wer mit einem Rennrad Trikot aufm MTB fährt der trägt im Fit-Studio vermutlich auch ein Fußball-WM Trikot. Und zieht in die Disse dann ein MTB-Trikot an. lol :-D
> 
> Was willste überhaupt mit nem Pro-Trikot????? Sowas muss man sich verdienen Alda sonst isses voll peinlich.


Es gibt schlimmeres! Wie z.B. bayrische Plauzenträger mit phattem BMW Fully im Engl. Garten, die ein Finisher Trikot vom Swiss Epic oder Alpenchallenge tragen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Juni 2015)

Vermutlich wird das eher als Ironie ankommen, wie bei der legendären Berliner Schwuckentruppe die immer in Magenta unterwegs war


----------



## pfeifferheiko (20. Juni 2015)

AlpinSki schrieb:


> Wer mit einem Rennrad Trikot aufm MTB fährt der trägt im Fit-Studio vermutlich auch ein Fußball-WM Trikot.



was ist den genau ein MTB Trikot?
wenn man es in Google eintippt bekommt man nur mit dämlichen werbeprints zugekleisterte plasteshirts, und da ist es latte ob RR oder MTB als suchvorlage genommen wird.
https://www.google.de/search?q=mtb+...G-sAH454foBg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1289&bih=520

ab wie viel prints ist es ein RR Trikot und wie viel braucht es um als MTB Trikot zu gelten deinen strengen Richtlinien nach?

da du Fachmann zu sein scheinst erleuchte hier mal so unwissende wie mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (20. Juni 2015)

Genauso wie es von den Straßen Pros Trikots gibt, gibt es auch von den Downhillern etc. Trikots. Die findet man in der Regel auch im guten Fahrradladen nur halt eine Insel weiter. Alternativ gibt es auch auf den Team-Websiten Trikots, dort halt nur im jeweiligen Team-Design.

Was du leztendlich anziehst muss du selber wissen. Die CrossCountry Pros haben zum Beispiel auch enge Trikots an.


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Juni 2015)

Voll schwul sowas. Wenn man so drauf ist, passt das natürlich. Der Manuel Fumic fährt auch als Pro beim CC mittlerweile weiter geschnittene coole Sachen. Muss halt jeder wissen, wie peinlich er durch den Wald rollen will.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (20. Juni 2015)

Ganz klares ja zu sportlich enger Klamotte.
Sofern du nicht zur endurofraktion gehörst,oder bierbäuchig/unförmig,oder gar beides bist. 
Andernfalls ist dir der dortige Hohn gewiss -es sei denn du fährst in spandex und mit hardtail bergab davon


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Juni 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> mit Werbeaufdrucken wie bei den Pro Mannschaften aus dem Rennradbereich ...



... ist der Hohn bei allen gewiss. Ansonsten gilt natürlich für den Dresscode wie immer CC = Rennrad, DH = MX, Enduro = dazwischen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juni 2015)

Habe ein langarm Rennradtrikot quasi geerbt. Das ist das beste, was ich bisher zum Mountainbiken hatte.


----------



## ghostmuc (21. Juni 2015)

Also wenn du auf Werbeaufdrucke stehst darfst du gerne für mich und meine "Firma" Werbung machen. Allerdings nur auf MTB Shirts.
Und Bibs wären auch ein No Go dann. Was sollen denn sonst die Leut denken für wen du da wirbst.
Könnte auch meinen Freund Mehmet fragen ob er für seine Dönnerbude noch nen Werbeträger braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (21. Juni 2015)

Seit 100 Jahren (wahrscheinlich schon länger) tragen Rennradfahrer enge Klamotten. Die haben sich offenbar bewährt.
Weit geschnittene Radklamotten sind für mich ein NoGo, da irgendwie immer hinderlich.
Rucksack ist auch hinderlich. Haben Rennradfahrer auch nicht. Die bekommen alles was sie brauchen in die Rückentaschen. Notfalls sogar 'ne Radflasche.

Also: Enge Rennradklamotten, (ggf. mit Werbung ^^) sind erste Wahl zum Mauntenbeiken!


----------



## zonz1984 (21. Juni 2015)

Is doch absolut wurschd! Fraglich wäre noch die Funktionalität des Ganzen. Gehts dir um die Beweglichkeit oder einfach nur um den Stylefaktor?
Wenns wem Spaß macht soll er doch mit Rollkragenstrickpulli fahren...sieht zwar kacke aus is aber schön warm.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Weit geschnittene Radklamotten sind für mich ein NoGo, da irgendwie immer hinderlich.
> Rucksack ist auch hinderlich.



100℅ige Zustimmung!
 Sieht auch bescheiden aus.

Frage mich auch immer, wieso man eine Radhose anzieht und darüber dann so eine badehoseartige Schlabbershort?!?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juni 2015)

Zum Beispiel um Dreck und Wasser von der Lycra fern zu halten und vor Beschädigungen zu schützen.


----------



## Skwal (22. Juni 2015)

Da muss man dann aber noch nen Müllsack, oder ähnliches, über die Baggy ziehen, um diese zu schützen...

Also ich finde es sieht besser aus, und Taschen für die Schlüssel sind vielleicht auch noch drin.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2015)

Die besteht aus viel robusterem Stoff.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2015)

*BEE-DOO BEE-DOO BEE-DOO
ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG! HIER SPRICHT DIE STYLEPOLIZEI:
ZIEHEN SIE DAS MIT ERHOBENEN HÄNDEN WIEDER AUS!*


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2015)

Selbst die MTB Trikots werden wieder enger. 
Man könnte da eine schöne Studie aus dem DH Sport machen. XC-Klamotten -> Skin Suit -> baggy -> regular fit.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Selbst die MTB Trikots werden wieder enger.
> Man könnte da eine schöne Studie aus dem DH Sport machen. XC-Klamotten -> Skin Suit -> baggy -> regular fit.



Body Paint nicht vergessen!


----------



## MrMapei (22. Juni 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel um Dreck und Wasser von der Lycra fern zu halten und vor Beschädigungen zu schützen.


ich würde auch ne Plastikunterhose drunter empfehlen, um die Lycra vor Schweiß zu schützen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2015)

Na na na. 

Sicher ist es so, dass die meisten Shorts tragen, weil sie sich in Lycra etwas ... fühlen.

Wie dem auch sei, es gibt heute genügend Auswahl, so dass jeder etwas für sich findet. 
Und wie gesagt, mein Rennradtrikot ist einfach super angenehm. So tollen Stoff (innen leicht wattiert) habe ich sonst noch nirgends gefunden. Für die Temperaturen hier, die in der Regel so irgendwo bei 5 bis 15°C liegen, ist das ideal.


----------



## Pordus (22. Juni 2015)

Persönlich würde ich kein Teamtrikot eines Rennrad-Teams beim Mountainbiken tragen. Ich sehe aber auch viele mit einem Fußball-Trikot o.ä. durch die Gegend fahren. Das finde ich noch weit affiger.
Viele Trikots der MTB-Teams kann man durchaus auch kaufen (z.B. hier zumindest Lexware-Rothaus, Cannondale Factory Racing, BMC, Multivan-Meriada, Bulls...)
Am Ende musst Du selbst entscheiden, ob Du mit einem Team-Trikot rumfahren willst, ohne Dich mit dem Team zu identifizieren, nur weil das Design so hübsch zum Rahmen passt...


----------



## Edged (22. Juni 2015)

Pordus schrieb:


> ..., ob Du mit einem Team-Trikot rumfahren willst, ohne Dich mit dem Team zu identifizieren, ...


Na ja, Fan sollte man schon sein. Hab' jahrelang Telekomtrikots getragen, weil ich das Team echt goil fand ... ^^
War nebenher auch 'ne TopQuali in Sachen Tuch und Schnitt. Liegen immer noch in meinem Schrank ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> .. Liegen immer noch in meinem Schrank ...



*Da* liegen sie gut, mein Sohn!


----------



## Edged (24. Juni 2015)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *Da* liegen sie gut, mein Sohn!


*Pass mal auf Deine Säfte auf.* 

Heute nach Feierabend lüfte ich nochmal die TT-Trikots im Wald ...


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> Na ja, Fan sollte man schon sein. Hab' jahrelang Telekomtrikots getragen, weil ich das Team echt goil fand ... ^^



jaja... telekom trikot tragen, aber wie congstar fahren...


----------



## MucPaul (25. Juni 2015)

Die engen Lycra Sachen sind bei höherem Tempo einfach schneller aufgrund des geringeren Luftwiderstands. Deshalb haben Rennradfahrer die auch an. Merkst Du am Rennrad sofort, wenn das MTB Schlabberzeugs rumflattert.

Ich denke, es hängt einfach mit dem Speed zusammen. Bei einer chilligen Freeride Tour macht Lycra wenig Sinn und sieht auch doof aus.
Bei XC Rennen jedoch haben die Biker teils Geschwindigkeiten von Rennradfahrern drauf, da zählt dann der Luftwiderstand auf jeden Fall.
Schau mal bei großen Rennen, welches Tempo die fahren, also Ebene und bergab.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Juni 2015)

Die Jungs sind härter, als die meisten MTB'ler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (25. Juni 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Jungs sind härter, als die meisten MTB'ler


Den halben Tag Abgase auf Landstraßen wegschnüffeln härtet halt ab.


----------



## lyse (25. Juni 2015)

Wieso ist es peinlich ein Profitrikot (ob eng oder weit) beim Radfahren zu tragen, aber wenn Millionen von Hobbyfußballern bzw. Fans mit Trikots als Messi, Schweinsteiger und "was weiß ich wer" rumlaufen / ins Stadion gehen oder sich zum kicken treffen ist es völlig in Ordnung? 
Tragt doch das, was euch gefällt! Und nicht den anderen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Juni 2015)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Den halben Tag Abgase auf Landstraßen wegschnüffeln härtet halt ab.



und dies ist der Grund warum ich niemals Rennrad fahren werde...zusaetlich die Gefahr der traeumenden Autofahrer und der Laerm !!
@ lyse es ging auch nur darum , dass es peinlich aussieht ein enges Rennradtrikot beim MTB fahren zu tragen


----------



## lyse (25. Juni 2015)

Ab der 5. Antwort nicht mehr ;-)

"das muss man sich verdienen"

Viele Grüße


----------



## Edged (25. Juni 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und dies ist der Grund warum ich niemals Rennrad fahren werde...zusaetlich die Gefahr der traeumenden Autofahrer und der Laerm !!


Das wollte jetzt wohl niemand von Dir wissen. 
Und ja, enge Trikots sind einfach die Besseren zum MTBken ...


----------



## MrMapei (25. Juni 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ...,dass es peinlich aussieht ein enges Rennradtrikot beim MTB fahren zu tragen


Warum sieht das peinlich aus  
Ich finde enge Trikots wesentlich angenehmer, weil bei den Abfahrten keine Luftpolster unter dem Trikot sind, die ein Kältegefühl entstehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (25. Juni 2015)

Ggf. haben manche Angst, dass man deren Pussy sieht, so wie die sich anstellen


----------



## lyse (26. Juni 2015)

Die wollen nur von dir zu einem Getränk eingeladen werden


----------



## MucPaul (26. Juni 2015)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Den halben Tag Abgase auf Landstraßen wegschnüffeln härtet halt ab.


Das ist doch Blödsinn. Du warst noch nie im hügeligen Vor-alpen Gebiet südl. von München oder im Allgäu unterwegs. Da gibt es endlos viele einsame Landstraßen mit perfektem Asphalt und grenzenloser Aussicht. Das ist einmalig in Deutschland, vielleicht nur noch irgendwo im tiefen Schwarzwald.
Ich fahr gerne MTB, aber seit letztem Jahr auch sehr gerne Rennrad.


----------



## Xyz79 (26. Juni 2015)

du schreibst ja selber das es einmalig in Deutschland ist.  

Und ja. Ich war schon mal im Allgäu!


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Juni 2015)

lyse schrieb:


> Die wollen nur von dir zu einem Getränk eingeladen werden



Die #manginamafia bekommt höchstens einen Secco von mir


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

Mountainbiken is ne lockere Sache für coole Jungz und Mädelz. NIE würde da jemand, der den Geist der Sache verstanden hat, Schwuckenzeugs anziehen. Leider ist auch diese lässige Freizeitaktivität zum Sport verkommen, damit sind Spießerziele wie "schneller sein als andere" dazugekommen - und haben gleich mal den Style mit Lycra mitversaut. Aber zieht den Kram ruhig an, ihr seid eh raus.


----------



## roundround (26. Juni 2015)

Richtig witzig.
Du bist ein gutes Beispiel, dass locker sein und lockere Klamotten anziehen scheinbar zwei verschiedene Dinge sind. 
Wenn man in engen Klamotten unförmig aussieht, kann man immer noch alle anderen als Schwucken und Lycraidioten bezeichnen .


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn du meine Figur hättest würdest du nach deiner Logik vermutlich nur in Cellophan gewandet auf die Straße gehen. Aber wer ausweislich seines Mottos nur per aspera ad astra kommt, macht es sich auch wirklich unnötig schwer. Früher nannte man sowas Masochismus, heute Sport, und Lycra ist das Latex der Bewegungsmasochisten 

Es geht auch anders (und trotzdem schön, glaub's mir)


----------



## roundround (27. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube du hast mich schon verstanden.
Von mir aus kannst du gerne mit Hemd und Fliege oder im Netzhemd fahren, wenn du dich dabei wohl fühlst.


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. Juni 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich schon verstanden.
> Von mir aus kannst du gerne mit Hemd und Fliege oder im Netzhemd fahren, wenn du dich dabei wohl fühlst.



So?







Nee, lass mal. Diese "witzigen" Trikots sind eher so der "Humor" der Spandexe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (27. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Mountainbiken is ne lockere Sache für coole Jungz und Mädelz. NIE würde da jemand, der den Geist der Sache verstanden hat, Schwuckenzeugs anziehen. Leider ist auch diese lässige Freizeitaktivität zum Sport verkommen, damit sind Spießerziele wie "schneller sein als andere" dazugekommen - und haben gleich mal den Style mit Lycra mitversaut. Aber zieht den Kram ruhig an, ihr seid eh raus.


Du bist mir ja mal so ein richtiger *"Checker"*. 

Als MTB'n vor gut 25 Jahren in D Fuß fasste sind viele Rennradleute auf den Zug aufgesprungen und haben die Scene zunächst geprägt. Ich übrigens damals auch. Und ich kenne beide Arten von Radklamotten, und wirklich - es geht von der Funktionalität her nix über "Spandex" ... 
Natürlich gab es damals nur XC und erweitertes Trailfahren. Der Sport hat sich halt entwickelt und heute sind alle erdenklichen Spielarten möglich.
Und trotzdem ziehe ich meinen Hut vornehmlich vor Bikern, die sich die Abfahrt erst mit 1000 Hm Anstieg "verdienen". Und glaub' mir, nach 1000 Hm weißt Du, warum "Spandex" die perfekte Bikebekleidung ist ... 


Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nicht "locker" genug ... 
Alles was gefällt, geht ...


----------



## noocelo (27. Juni 2015)

Rule #18
Know what to wear

dann is' das auch geklärt und hier kann zu.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Juni 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Muss halt jeder wissen, wie peinlich er durch den Wald rollen will.



Egal was die anderen sagen, ich find dich lustig.  
Bei uns in der Gruppe fahren einige mit hohen Wanderstiefeln und Merino-Wolltrikots. Das ist Leidenschaft.


----------



## Edged (27. Juni 2015)

@rad_fan: Bist' sicher, dass das Zitat 





> Muss halt jeder wissen, wie peinlich er durch den Wald rollen will.


 von mir ist?

Bin mir sicher, so etwas nie geschrieben zu haben, weil Toleranz muß schon sein. Da ist wohl irgendwas *verklickt* ...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Juni 2015)

Edged schrieb:


> @rad_fan: Bist' sicher, dass das Zitat  von mir ist?
> 
> Bin mir sicher, so etwas nie geschrieben zu haben, weil Toleranz muß schon sein. Da ist wohl irgendwas *verklickt* ...



Jap, im Eifer des Zitates verklickt.


----------



## roundround (27. Juni 2015)

http://surlybikes.com/blog/post/some_answers_to_just_about_any_bike_forum_post_ive_ever_read

Das hier übertragen auf Klamotten beim biken


----------



## Bergbube (30. Juni 2015)

Hab ein lockeres und viele enge Trikots vom Rennrad fahren. Über die engen kommt nichts drüber. Es ist einfach so viel angenehmer, besonders jenseits der 30 Grad, dann ist man froh wenn der schweiß nicht am Rücken runter läuft


----------



## DaBot (2. Juli 2015)

Der Fred ist ja der Hammer 

Ich trage alles durcheinander, je nach Lust und Laune, frei nach dem Motto: Lebe wild und gefärlich


----------



## pfeifferheiko (2. Juli 2015)

jeder mit bishen gesundem Menschenverstand trägt beim bike was ihm gefällt und nicht was paar Spezialisten meinen!!
 diese spezialisten jedem reifendurchmesser ne gewisse modelinie zuordnen weil es so in der Zeitschrift bike und co reingedruckt ist darum muss das halt so sein.

und genau diese gruppe von den Spezialisten die ja genau wissen wann/wie eng das leibchen sein muss um tolleriert zu werden jammern dann 90% der beiträge in diesem Themenbereich zu das ihr zeug nix taug und was sie den nun machen oder kaufen sollen!!!!!
weil es an irgendwelchen Qualitäten liegen muss das dieses speziel dafür doch gemachte zeug dann doch nix taugt....

der lustige Teufelskreis der Absurdität.....


aufgrund dieses teils aufgezwungenem und oftmals auch peinlichen dress code regeln kommen sehr komische Sachen bei raus, auch bei mir  im ort.
ein übergewichtiger man in hautenger Kleidung wo kreuz und quer alles rausquilt, weil das trägt man ja so auf nen RR welches er nutz.
dann noch ein Trikot gewählt anstatt nem einfachen sportleibchen"trikot=übertrieben buntes sportleibchen voll mit prints um aufzufallen" womit er sich selber zum Blickfang für jeden bei uns im Dorf macht und das täglich.

eigentlich will der mann nur seine ruhe und vermutlich auf dem rad bishen Kilos verlieren, aber da er sich selber aus irgend nem grund diesem dümlichen Dress code unterwirft erreicht er das absolute Gegenteil von dem was er eigentlich will......

ich trag auf jedem rad täglich das wozu ich lust und laune hab und jeder mit bishem gesunden Menschenverstand tut das ebenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (2. Juli 2015)

Ach ja, noch einer  : *Rennradhelm* ist auch Pflicht!
Warum? Weil die am besten belüftet sind.
Diese neue Mode mit immer geschlosseneren Lüftungsschlitzen kann ich noch weniger gutheißen. Da brennt doch jede Birne durch. Weg damit.  ... ...  ... ...


----------



## noocelo (2. Juli 2015)

@pfeifferheiko lass' den mann doch tragen was ihm gefällt.


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Juli 2015)

@pfeifferheiko du bist auch ganz schön ambivalent, selber möchtest du anziehen, was dir gefällt egal was deine Umwelt drüber denkt. Dann aber echauffierst du dich über das Outfit anderer Leute, die nicht in dein Geschmackschema fallen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (3. Juli 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Dann aber echauffierst du dich über das Outfit anderer Leute, die nicht in dein Geschmackschema fallen.



was soll den* mein* geschmacksschema sein,
ich sagte doch klar ich trage was ich will und das ist halt unaufdringliches allroundzeug!
und hab passend dazu"aufgezwungener Dress code" nur beschrieben was in meinem Dorf passiert, ich hab mitleid mit dem mann!"nur so nebenbei erwähnt"

generell zu dem Thema:
das ist kein geschmacksthema oder geschmacksfrage sondern ich betreibe ganz einfach keinen solchen Voodoo wie manch einer hier und das sollte eigentlich keiner tun.

dann würde es solche beiträge eben erst garnicht geben, wo leute fragen müssen ob man sich mit irgend nem Trikot aufs rad traun kann oder doch damit ausgelacht wird, weil es irgend ner norm nicht entspricht die es garnicht mal gibt.


es gibt nun mal 2 generelle gruppen.
die einen tragen was gemütlich ist oder einfach nur gefällt und für alles taugt ohne sonderliche stemplung"made for" oder besonderes markenlabel das gerade hip ist.





gruppe 2 versucht zwanghaft nem Dress code zu folgen der von Zeitschriften und medien vorgegeben wird und das sieht heut zu tage nun mal so aus für MTB.


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Juli 2015)

Das deine Kiddies aus deinem Bilderbeispiel vielleicht auch keine 200 km am Tag runterreißen ist dir vielleicht auch klar. Wenn würden die vielleicht auch was anderes anziehen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (3. Juli 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das deine Kiddies aus deinem Bilderbeispiel vielleicht auch keine 200 km am Tag runterreißen ist dir vielleicht auch klar. Wenn würden die vielleicht auch was anderes anziehen.



ich seh am rad meist nicht sonderlich anders auch als diese putzigen kiddies und volbrige doch unmassen an Kilometern im jahr.

trotz dem nur zu deiner info,
man muss am rad nicht wie ne Litfaßsäule aussehen um sein Kilometer zu machen.

oder pumpen mir die bunten prints nen zaubersaft in die Venen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (3. Juli 2015)

Bei den Strecken, die ich so fahre finde ich eine enganliegende und gut passende Radhose angenehmer als so ein Schlabberlock Genauso wie ich ein Rennradtrikot bevorzuge. 

Wie du auch schon bemerkt haben solltest, die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Dann gibt es auch Trikots, die eine Bedeutung haben wie etwa Vereinstrikots, in denen man halt eine gewisse Zugehörigkeit ausdrückt. Ich habe mir für P-B-P auch zwei Ländertrikots bestellt.


----------



## roundround (4. Juli 2015)

Für mich ist ein Rennradtrikot durch den Schnitt definiert und nicht durch die Farbe.
Rennradtrikots und enge Hosen sind von der Funktionalität in meinen Augen zum Radeln optimal (für Tour, CC etc).

@pfeifferheiko 
Meinst du nicht, dass deine beiden Beispielbilder etwas willkürlich wirken?


----------



## Federkern (8. Juli 2015)

Ernsthaft? Da regt sich jemand in einem Internetforum über Leute auf, die "peinlich" aufm Trail aussehen? Wie peinlich ist das denn 
Ist mir doch egal, was wer trägt.. Hab genug Leute mit Fussballtrikots aufm Bike erwischt.. Würde es selbst nicht machen, gerade nachdem 2014 alle so teuer geworden sind, aber wieso sollte mich das aufregen, was andere tragen?
habe besseres zu tun


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Juli 2015)

Bleibt locker Leute.
"Möge die Welt noch viele "Style- und Kosum-Spezialisten" hervorbringen." hofft der alternde Biker, der sich inzwischen Sorgen macht, wer eigentlich in 20 Jahren seine Rente finanziert, wenn alle nur noch in geerbten Klamotten rumrennen und nichts mehr kaufen, weil sie schon alles mehrfach haben: "Sie sind die wahren Retter der westlichen Welt." Also, von mir ein aufmunterndes: Buy on! an Sir Galahad und die übrigen Ritter der Konsumbikerrunde. Ich zähl auf euch.


----------



## MucPaul (8. Juli 2015)

Also ich fahre alles kreuz und quer, je nach Wetter und Einsatz.
Und da mein Stumpi noch von 1995 ist, hole ich an manchen Tagen sogar noch meinen alten Helm und die quietschbunten Klamotten von damals raus und drehe eine Retro Runde. Da gibt's dann oft ein "Cool..." von anderen Bikern.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> gruppe 2 versucht zwanghaft nem Dress code zu folgen der von Zeitschriften und medien vorgegeben wird und das sieht heut zu tage nun mal so aus für MTB.



ohne diese bunten trikots würde es den sport, so wie es ihn im moment gibt, gar nicht geben!

meinst du ein sponsor gibt dir geld, ohne dafür irgendeine werbefläche zu haben?
da spielt es keine rolle in welche richtung man sich orientiert. ob xc, xcm, dh, en, trial oder rennrad, es ist egal!


sobald man in einem verein ist, wird das trikot, das identifikationmerkmal der zugehörigkeit, automatisch bunt.
wie bunt, hängt dann immer von den ambitionen und zielen der gruppe ab.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (26. Juli 2017)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Ein Pro Shirt würde ich nur anziehen, wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde... als radelnde Werbefigur.
> Ansonsten schau mal bei den Homepages der Radhersteller, die im Webshop immer die Team Replica Shirts haben. Im Laden findest Du die natürlich nicht, wo Du eher Bekleidungsmarken (CRAFT, Rapha, Gonso...) findest.


Ich finde die Trikots von bora-hansgrohe super, besonders das ganze Weltmeister Zeug, aber ich würde niemals Teambekleidung oder sogar das Weltmeistertrikot tragen. Das einzige, was ich tragen würde, wär die Podium Cap, da ich die eher als Merchandise ansehe.


----------



## ghostmuc (27. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Ich finde die Trikots von bora-hansgrohe super, besonders das ganze Weltmeister Zeug, aber ich würde niemals Teambekleidung oder sogar das Weltmeistertrikot tragen. Das einzige, was ich tragen würde, wär die Podium Cap, da ich die eher als Merchandise ansehe.


wie lange hast suchen müssen um den alten Thread wieder auszugraben ?


----------



## SuntouristDreck (27. Juli 2017)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> wie lange hast suchen müssen um den alten Thread wieder auszugraben ?


Nicht so lange


----------

